# Report 05/16/2012



## SaltAddict (Jan 6, 2010)

We left shoreline park around 8:30. Me, whackumstackum, costadelpar, and the infamous diver #1. The 1-2 was more 1-3. We headed south to the Tenneco. Whackum was kind enough to be my safety diver while I dropped to the sand. All went well, and the narcosis was managable. We saw a decent size green turtle. A few grouper of small size, and one lucky trigger fish. Costa and diver #1 rolled next. Diver #1 shot an AJ that proved to be a bit bigger and badder than diver #1. It swam away to fight another day. Viz here was 25-30. I wore a hood, but it was not necessary.
Next we headed over to the Antares. Viz here was a little better (the sun came out) 40+. Whackum and I rolled. Around the 80fsw mark, a school of 50+ schoolie cudas were just circling the wreck. A 250-300 lbs goliath grouper was hanging out on the highest structure. Plenty of nice snapper on this wreck. During my ascent, the shorty Aj's started circling. Then a few barely legals swam by. And then... Bam! I nailed one just over 40". He rolled on his side, but I ain't stupid (mostly) I saw his tail moving. I cautiously pulled him in. I grabbed the spear and he went grape nuts. The first tail swat dislodged mask, the second dislocated regulator, the third flipped my gopro backward, and the fourth just made sure I received his full attention. After sorting out the priorities (breathe, see, don't lose camera), I dispatched the offending AJ and lift bagged gun fish and all. Which was wise, because costa and diver#1 saw a sandbar on their dive. Whackum spent some bottom time on that dive. All in all a great day with some great people.
Thanks to Whackum for watching my back
Thanks to diver #1 for "not" dropping his gun.

Costa and I were trading my gopro head strap each dive. Apparently his head is not shaped like mine. The video did not turn out well. I might be able to clip a shot of the goliath, but it doesn't do justice to the size.

AJ pic is coming.


----------



## SaltAddict (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## Chapman5011 (Mar 7, 2013)

Please post that video. That should be a site to see


----------



## Chapman5011 (Mar 7, 2013)

SaltAddict said:


> View attachment 80008


Nice fish


----------



## SaltAddict (Jan 6, 2010)

I will try to make a video, but the footage is bad. The camera angle was high.


----------



## knot @ Work (Apr 18, 2012)

Awesome catch 

Looks like dinner.....


----------



## below me (Jan 13, 2012)

nice!

great story too


----------



## 24ft fishmaster (Apr 26, 2012)

I knew that was whackum, i was on the capehorn sorry about getting so close it was my first time and last time fishing with these guys ! should of give you more room but his bottom finder wasnt working glad you had a safe dive and nice aj now the water temps are getting right gonna have to break out the dive gear myself!


----------



## SaltAddict (Jan 6, 2010)

Fishmaster-

you guys never bothered us. If the poop hits the fan, it is nice to know another boat is close to help out. Sorry you had a bad "crew" experience.


----------



## MillerTime (Jul 6, 2011)

Nice and a d good description of his beat down.


----------



## coolbluestreak (Jun 27, 2011)

Ha ha, nice fish dude!


----------



## WhackUmStackUm (Jan 31, 2010)

It was a great group of guys, and the dive spots are two of the best in this area. This was the first time that I was able to swim around all of the parts of the Antares. It really is an amazing wreck. Since it was torn up by a hurricane, it is a scene of utter destruction. It reminds me of WWII wrecks that I have been on. The highlight is the 30' long 10' high diesel engine sitting completely exposed and upright. Transmission parts are piled up and scattered nearby. It is a must-see when you dive this wreck. I'll get some video of the engine next time I am out there, which will be soon.

The Tenneco was darker then I have ever seen it. Lots of “whale snot” in the water. There was also a curious lack of fish on both wrecks. A few here and there, but far fewer than normal. It was the same last week.

Lots of large fat lionfish on the Antares. Big enough to eat for sure. A large loggerhead turtle swam up to me as I was making my way back to the line on the Antares. It did not appear to see me until it was on top of me. It just gave me a sideways look when it hit the bottom and slowly moved off. The turtle on the Tenneco was the same one I saw last week. It is medium sized green turtle with a cluster of barnacles on one corner of its shell. 

SaltAddict did a great job of driving. The seas were a bit choppy in at times.


----------



## SaltAddict (Jan 6, 2010)

*Video of the goliath*


----------



## WhackUmStackUm (Jan 31, 2010)

SaltAddict said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mjKALWU7gb0


Cool. I hate that I missed seeing that fish.


----------



## SaltAddict (Jan 6, 2010)

Apparently they are starting to show themselves. One was spotted on the Heron today, and we saw 3 on the mass. 

I hear them almost every dive, but this year they seem less shy.


----------

